# Is the spring snow goose season bringing the numbers down?



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Is the conservation season on snow geese really having an impact on the total numbers? I haven't heard much lately from D.U. or Delta on this issue. It does seem like I saw fewer snow geese this fall.


----------



## Keith S. (Aug 8, 2003)

From what we have seen, the snows aren't done migrating yet.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I SAW alot of snow geese in the fall and most of them fly too high.. I read Dakota magazine and say still unlimited snow geese again 2005... someone put posted and say saw tooo many snow geese so they are there


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

the numbers are not decreasing with the conservation spring hunt, just helping keeping the numbers stabalized. without the spring hunts there is the possibility of high population increases.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

So if the conservation season is only stabilizing the numbers what's the next step. Do they just want to maintain this number? I thought they wanted to lower the total number by millions.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i think we are mainly decreasing the number of juvies in the flocks. there are a ton of old birds out there.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

We are having some impact on teh light goose population right now. But as you were saying Todd when as the C.O. continues and old birds start dying off it will be interesting to see how much it drops then. I think basicly all the C.O. is doing is wiping out the Juvenile birds each year.


----------

